# Fun Question/Poll for the experienced/senior aquarists



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm trying to decide what to do next and I thought it would be neat to ask you folks these questions. feel free to elaborate as much or as little as you like, and feel free to post pics.

1. What was the most rewarding type of aquarium/biotope you ever maintained? and more importantly, WHY? 

2. Please give a short list of species (or genus) that won your heart over the years, and what you loved most about them.

3. What fish have you had for the longest time?


thanks for your time, I look forward to reading the various replies


----------



## andresont (Apr 24, 2010)

The most rewarding is the one with least maintenance and most interactive.
Mine is the small tank with salt water mantis shrimp and soft corals. Water change once a year, feeding when shrimp is running out of bristle worms. Adding water (evaporation) once in two three month.
Easy, nice to look at on the kitchen counter top, wife complains only when i am on her way doing water change (Once a year !), mantis takes food from a stick, the shrimp is very cool and it does not bother corals.

I think that frankly Gold Fish could be as much rewarding easy and interactive its up to you to make it easy or difficult.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bump
i love mantis shrimps thats awesome.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My most rewarding tank is my 210g mixed reef. I love the current mix of fish & the dozens of species of corals in there. Best of all, selling frags out of that tank pretty much covers my costs for this addiction. Sold a lot of frags last week at the swap meet & yet the tank still looks overfull.

(Recent, but not current, pic)









However, over the years, I've had a lot of "memorable" tanks that I still remember & that friends still comment on. My hex KISS (Keep It Simple, Stupid) tanks is one. Had a pair of seahorses in there, Pulsing xenia corals growing up the back glass & pulsing like crazy, and a breeding pair of clowns with their anemone. Lots of corals, but no skimmer, just a couple of HOB filters & lots of macroalgae for nutrient export.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow, beautiful


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, SeaHorse Fanatic, your tanks are breathtaking!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah, makes me want a reef tank


----------

